# Tata sky hd 2 videocon d2h hd



## nseries73 (Sep 9, 2012)

IS THERE ANY PICTURE QUALITY DIFFERENCE B/W VIDEOCON D2H HD AND TATA SKY HD, I AM THINKING OF SWITCHING MY CONNECTION TO VIDEOCON D2H HD. WILL THAT BE A GOOD DECISION AS TATA SKY HD CHARGES A HELL LOT THAN VIDEOCON D2H HD AND NO. OF (both SD & HD) CHANNELS ARE ALSO LESS (in TATA SKY HD) !!!!
I AM CURRENTLY USING A LCD TV LG LH 500 42" .

PLEASE SUGGEST !!!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 9, 2012)

Offtopic: just fyi writing in capslock on the internets is considered as shouting by many, not that I have any problem with it personally..


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 9, 2012)

ya, I know probably I missed on it before posting it, sorry !!!!



cute.bandar said:


> Offtopic: just fyi writing in capslock on the internets is considered as shouting by many, not that I have any problem with it personally..



ya, I know probably I missed on it before posting it, sorry !!!!


----------



## adi_bb (Sep 12, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> IS THERE ANY PICTURE QUALITY DIFFERENCE B/W VIDEOCON D2H AND TATA SKY, I AM THINKING OF SWITCHING MY CONNECTION TO VIDEOCON D2H. WILL THAT BE A GOOD DECISION AS TATA SKY CHARGES A HELL LOT THAN VIDEOCON AND NO. OF (both SD & HD) CHANNELS ARE ALSO LESS !!!!
> I AM CURRENTLY USING LG LH 500 42" .
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST !!!!



Please contact me on 9163350485 regarding  the above queries.
Bappaditya Biswas


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 12, 2012)

are you asking for SD or HD


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 12, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> are you asking for SD or HD



ya sorry , should have mentioned, it's HD


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 13, 2012)

Number of channel available in HD format in Videocon is more compared to Tata. Quality wise both are at par. Service of Tata is better compared to Videocon.

Number of channel available in HD format in Videocon is more compared to Tata. Quality wise both are at par. Service of Tata is better compared to Videocon.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 13, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> Number of channel available in HD format in Videocon is more compared to Tata. Quality wise both are at par. Service of Tata is better compared to Videocon.
> 
> Number of channel available in HD format in Videocon is more compared to Tata. Quality wise both are at par. Service of Tata is better compared to Videocon.



Bro tata sky service sucks!!! I am using tata sky for 4 yrs they are really not upto the task.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 14, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> Bro tata sky service sucks!!! I am using tata sky for 4 yrs they are really not upto the task.



Not service their cs is best in this regard


----------



## Gollum (Sep 14, 2012)

have a look on this forum
Its specifically for dth platform SaveOnDish.com: Videocon D2H, Tata Sky, Dish TV, Airtel/Reliance Digital, Sun DTH, DD Direct Plus help and discussion forums


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 14, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> Not service their cs is best in this regard



ohk maybe


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm using videocon sd dish, awesome customer service. Once I recharged my dish account in online it took me just seconds yes seconds to reactivate my account and I can channels on that moment. Also u can call cc at time


----------



## funskar (Sep 15, 2012)

Get tata sky Hd+ ..


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 15, 2012)

Gollum said:


> have a look on this forum
> Its specifically for dth platform SaveOnDish.com: Videocon D2H, Tata Sky, Dish TV, Airtel/Reliance Digital, Sun DTH, DD Direct Plus help and discussion forums



hey for the link to the forum !!!


----------

